

Half a day without power - jamieb
http://jamiebriant.tumblr.com/post/9989439007/an-interesting-day

======
Egregore
Also having off grid solar cells (coupled with charge controller accumulator
and inverter) helps a lot. Even if you don't intend to switch off the gird -
you can easily power your notebooks/cell phones from solar power.

------
toblender
This is an example of a first world problem.

<http://twitter.com/#!/frstworldprobs>

